# Bearded Dragon Eggs,Infertile???



## Anders (Nov 24, 2009)

hi all,just wondered if somebody could give me some advice on beardie eggs

my brothers bearded dragon laid 7 eggs last night,they looked white,plump,healthy as they where laid.after coming home and checking on them today they are slightly shriveld and yellow

from what iv read they seem infertile but i wouldnt want to give up on them knowing they may be fine (p.s this is the 1st time she has laid,and we thought she was a he until now)

if anyone could have a look at my pics and tell me what you think i would appreciate,also....what do i do next??lol

thanks in advance Andy


----------



## joanna+robin (Sep 10, 2010)

these don't look good at all to me :gasp:


----------



## Anders (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for your reply

I don't think they do either but this is the 1st batch of eggs iv seen so I wanted to be sure,I didn't think healthy eggs of any kind should look like these


----------



## joanna+robin (Sep 10, 2010)

they should look more like this: http://www.mybeardeddragons.co.uk/moreeggs.jpg


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

They look pretty infertile to me - but if you were intending on keeping them they should have been moved straight from the hot, dry viv into an incubator.

Better luck next time : victory:


----------



## Exocoetidae (Jan 26, 2011)

It can happen with first time layers so don't be dis-heartened. There will be more coming I'm sure in the not too distant future so try and get an incubator ready before it happens.


----------



## Anders (Nov 24, 2009)

I gathered this looking around,thanks for all replies and advise

This little lot wasn't planned but like you say,get an incubator ready for the next load lol a few newbies to the edition would be a nice treat 

Thanks all


----------

